# corner crochet baby blankie



## merrilyjo

I saw the picture. Love it. I really want to make one


----------



## yourmother306

that's knit.
do you need a pattern in knit?
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81024AD.html


----------



## merrilyjo

I am learning to knit. I think it may be softer than crochet. I'm just faster at crochet. I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Anni329

Here's a few....


----------



## merrilyjo

I have actually started the blankie. I think it's gonna look ok. I learned to knit in my teens! I like the other patterns too, I am always looking for a baby gift!

Thanks


----------

